

Where the f*** should I go for drinks? - sn_
http://wherethefuckshouldigofordrinks.com

======
pefavre
I'm not sure about the accuracy of the recommandations. After a few clicks I
was advised with a "deux étoiles" (2 stars) restaurant which is a top-notch
place for gastronomy, not the kind of place you would hang out and drink
beers. To me, the database could need some refining.

~~~
arien
I was wondering if it takes the "No, this place is ..." clicks into account at
some point? That would be a way to refine the database without much effort.

